# Pentax Spotmatic SP



## holland1945 (Feb 15, 2011)

So, I recently purchased a Pentax Spotmatic SP with a Vivitar 90/230mm f4.5 zoom lens.  I paid $37 for it and was just curious about the thoughts on the price and the camera...I had a friend who had one and she really liked it, but I didn't do any research before I dropped the $37.  Was it worth it?

EDIT: I haven't used the camera yet by the way, but cosmetically the condition is fantastic.  I have another Pentax so depending on what is said here, I might just sell this one.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 15, 2011)

The Spotmatic is a classic ... that camera will outlive you.

What is the other Pentax ?


----------



## holland1945 (Feb 15, 2011)

K1000, which I love.

I'm probably just going to re-sell the spotmatic because I'm low on money and probably shouldn't have bought it anyway...But we'll see once I use it I guess.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 16, 2011)

holland1945 said:


> K1000, which I love.
> 
> I'm probably just going to re-sell the spotmatic because I'm low on money and probably shouldn't have bought it anyway...But we'll see once I use it I guess.



My guess...  You'll keep it! :lmao:


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 17, 2011)

holland1945 said:


> So, I recently purchased a Pentax Spotmatic SP with a Vivitar 90/230mm f4.5 zoom lens.  I paid $37 for it and was just curious about the thoughts on the price and the camera...I didn't do any research before I dropped the $37.  Was it worth it?



Heh heh....  I paid over $200 for one more than 5 years ago.  I don't know why.  It is pristine, and it's the same model as my very first camera.

So, don't have a bit of remorse about the $37.

-Pete


----------



## IanG (Feb 18, 2011)

In many ways the SP is a nicer than the K1000 and slightly better built, the problem is that K mount lenses can't be used on the SP and screw mount lenses need an adaptor and only work manually on the K1000.

We have quite a few Pentax's both screw and K mount plus I have a couple of K mount Chinons so I;ve acquired 3 or 4 Tamro SP lenses with both K  & M42 Adaptal mounts so I can use the Tamron's on either system.  (I Said we as my wife also has an ME and a KX).  You can often find Tamron's SP lenses being sold quite cheaply and they are as good as any of the major camera manufacturers own lenses.

$37 sounds reasonable for that combo

Ian


----------

